# Hagen Fluval 105



## LondonDragon (12 Feb 2009)

Just wondering if anyone knows the dimenssions of this filter?
Had a look on the Hagen website but oddly enough is not there.
Just need to see if it will fit in my shrimp rack next to the tanks.

Many thanks


----------



## Themuleous (12 Feb 2009)

I'm never sure about the dimensions posted on websites but here as some for the 105.

http://www.aquariumguys.com/fluval-105- ... ilter.html

Sam


----------



## LondonDragon (12 Feb 2009)

Many thanks Sam, seems to big for what I need!!! Looks like I might have to go with internal filters!!!
I have a space of 16x23cm.


----------



## Themuleous (12 Feb 2009)

I'll measure my eheim 2211 when I get home, that cant be far off that size, might be a bit tall thou.  I'll let you know.

Sam


----------



## LondonDragon (12 Feb 2009)

Just had a quick look and the Eden 501 fit pretty nicely, but not sure if the 300lph flow is good enough!
But then again its just for shrimp so should do the job.


----------



## Garuf (12 Feb 2009)

Except that filter is horrible in the same way a 2224 is.  what about the hydor P series?


----------



## LondonDragon (12 Feb 2009)

Garuf said:
			
		

> what about the hydor P series?


I did look at the Prime 10 but again couldn't find a size for it!!! Crap manufacturer websites!!!


----------



## Garuf (12 Feb 2009)

Filters aren't that big, just put them on the floor.


----------



## LondonDragon (12 Feb 2009)

Garuf said:
			
		

> Filters aren't that big, just put them on the floor.


Nah they must fit on the shelve next to the tank, has to be tidy, don't want the dog chewing on filter tubes lol


----------



## Garuf (12 Feb 2009)

Get a bigger shelf unit?


----------



## LondonDragon (12 Feb 2009)

Garuf said:
			
		

> Get a bigger shelf unit?


Nah don't want it to take up the entire house, this is something that is going in my study.
Can always fit two Eden 501 per tank! lol


----------



## LondonDragon (12 Feb 2009)

Garuf said:
			
		

> Except that filter is horrible in the same way a 2224 is.


I have read good and bad reviews regarding the Eden 501's, some poeple are very happy with them and other not so happy. I guess it all depends how you use them and what you use them for. I might go with them in the end or a similar filter off ebay has I have seen them there, just similar filters seem to run at 200lph rather than the Eden's 300lph which I prefer.
Regarding the 2224 I have one in my tank for about 4 years and it never gave me any problems, fair enough the flow is not great for a planted tank (now I know that, reason for adding some powerheads in my tank and not removing the internal juwel filter) but the filter as been doing a reasonable job in my tank filtration wise, what bad experiences have you had with it?? Just saying its "horrible" doesn't give others a lot of feedback


----------



## Garuf (12 Feb 2009)

Much the same as you really, poor turnover, adding an external heater kills the flow dead and If you tilt it it leaks something rotten, despite having a new seal.


----------



## LondonDragon (12 Feb 2009)

Garuf said:
			
		

> Much the same as you really, poor turnover, adding an external heater kills the flow dead and If you tilt it it leaks something rotten, despite having a new seal.


I did have to replace the seal once on it as it leaked, that was about a year ago and since then never leaked again. I wouldn't recommend it for a planted tank unless it was a small enough tank and you got the filter pretty cheap, at the full price there are much better filters out there, reason I plan to replace it before I tear down my tank and start again with a fertile substrate, cheers


----------



## Themuleous (12 Feb 2009)

The Eheim 2211 is 43x15cm so to tall as I thought.

Sam


----------



## LondonDragon (12 Feb 2009)

Themuleous said:
			
		

> The Eheim 2211 is 43x15cm so to tall as I thought.
> Sam


Thanks for checking Sam


----------



## Themuleous (12 Feb 2009)

No probs


----------



## Dan Crawford (12 Feb 2009)

I have two 105s and they are the business, if you had 200mm x x350mm then that would be ample. I also have a eden 501 and a hydor (not sure of the model since its sat at the bottom of my pile due to it's inferior performance) and the Fluval is by far the best. I also have a 205 and thats quality too.
All in all i have running at the minute:
an Eden 501
an Eheim 2128
2 JBL cristalprofi 5000s
a Fluval 205
2 Fluval 105s
As far as performance, noise and reliability are concerned the Fluvals have it sorted. Hope this helps.


----------



## LondonDragon (12 Feb 2009)

Many thanks Dan  very usefull information


----------



## three-fingers (18 Feb 2009)

This is refreshing and odd for me to read, a forum where filters can be discussed without it turning into the Eheim fan club doing their best to bash Fluval externals   .

I'd vote for the 105 too, I run one on ~60L of water and it's excellent.  The tank only has shrimp in it, but it has a lot of them and I feed them a lot, I've never needed to clean it out since I set it up in October (I've only ever opened it to add carbon in emergencies).

I run a 305 on a 190L planted tank too and also find it excellent.

I have one of the 200 l/h Eden clones (Resun CY-20) running on a 15L and it's OK on that, it was also good on the 25L planted tank I had in the past, but wasn't nearly enough for the ~60L tank though, I had to supplement it with a fluval 3 internal.

They are quite a pain when you have to clean them out regularly, I wouldn't recommend them for anything over 25L, and even then only if it's lightly stocked.  Only cost around Â£15, got to say they are good value.


----------



## aaronnorth (18 Feb 2009)

three-fingers said:
			
		

> This is refreshing and odd for me to read, a forum where filters can be discussed without it turning into the Eheim fan club doing their best to bash Fluval externals   .




lol, this forum is much more civilised.


----------



## bumcrumb (15 Jan 2010)

hi
what makes the resun cy 20 such a pain to clean??
i have just brought one for my 10L and its been running for around a week today i think and i must say its great!
does anyone know if you can get Lilly pipes to fit a cy 20?
 :?


----------



## LondonDragon (15 Jan 2010)

bumcrumb said:
			
		

> hi
> what makes the resun cy 20 such a pain to clean??
> i have just brought one for my 10L and its been running for around a week today i think and i must say its great!
> does anyone know if you can get Lilly pipes to fit a cy 20?
> :?


TGM sell a nano lily pipe set, send them a MP and they will let you know.


----------



## bumcrumb (15 Jan 2010)

cool, nice one mate!
is it worth me using the resun then as you said about it been a pain to clean, what is the problem with it just so i know what to look out for
cheers!


----------



## LondonDragon (15 Jan 2010)

bumcrumb said:
			
		

> cool, nice one mate!
> is it worth me using the resun then as you said about it been a pain to clean, what is the problem with it just so i know what to look out for
> cheers!


I never owned one and I didn't say that  ask the person that did hehehe


----------



## bumcrumb (15 Jan 2010)

sorry, thats just me not paying attention lol.


----------

